# Gurkha G5 Avenger Torpedo Cigar Review - Pleasantly not surprised



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Pleasant? Very much so! Surprised? Not at all, this puro represents everything you've come to expect from Gurkha cigars. Dark, flawless wrapper and...

Read the full review here: Gurkha G5 Avenger Torpedo Cigar Review - Pleasantly not surprised


----------

